# You know you are OLD when you can remember........



## The Devil (Oct 7, 2010)

I can remember using a SLATE in primary school

Black and white T.V. with transmission times of between 5pm and 10pm.

When $2.00 would buy about 25 litres of petrol

When cigarettes were 20 cents for a park of 10 and 40 cents for 20

When a can of coke was 15 cents

and the special day of 14th February 1966

Lots and lots of things I haven't put down so it's over to all the other oldies.......


----------



## TA1PAN (Oct 7, 2010)

When the shops wernt open on sunday


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 7, 2010)

Can anyone else remember getting milk at school?

The teachers gave it out to us kids, after it had sat in the sun for god knows how long, and we had to drink it.....gag!

I cannot stomach milk to this day!


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 7, 2010)

Morelia666 said:


> When the shops wernt open on sunday



Yes, and you used to go with your parents to the shopping centre car park to practice your driving on Sundays because it was deserted....


----------



## FAY (Oct 7, 2010)

When as kids we were told to go out and play as adults were talking.
Black and white tv
The bosses at work were addressed as Mr or Mrs.
We had to bundy on and off in an office.
We had a paypacket, with cash in it.
To have a Roast chicken, you had to kill it as there was no such thing as a frozen one.
Gaaawwdd I could go on and on......


----------



## boxhed (Oct 7, 2010)

Every Saturday morning I'd take my billy-cart to smithies corner shop. 

I'd stop at every house I knew had no kids, put on my cute face, and get a soft drink bottle or two to put in my cart.

Then at Smities, getting 5c refund per bottle, I could buy something for mum, and one by one (must have driven Smithy mad) pick more lollies than any 10 kids could eat in a weekend...

Good on ya Devil... Is nice to remember when.


----------



## Andrais (Oct 7, 2010)

when britney spears was very popular  
and we still had VCRS and video cassettes
im not very old but things have changed alot in a short time


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I think you'll have got me on this one, Devil. But, I can remember....

Man-handling all the Bubble-o-Bills in the corner shop freezer to find the ones with double noses.

When the internet finally DID SOMETHING, and I downloaded our first ever mp3, Magic Carpet Ride by Steppenwolf :lol:

Not owning a mobile phone until I got a job and could pay for it myself

Leaving the house as a child at 9am on weekends to play with mates, usually on the mudflats, and the only rules were we had to hose off before coming inside, and be home by the time the street lights came on.

Getting in a fight at school got you an extra clap around the ear by both the principal and your father... sometimes simultaneously!

I got pocket money every other week. The amount was my current age in years. It got given to me after I had cleaned all the animals' cages and picked up the dog poo, cleaned my room, done some vacuuming, and mowed the lawn (as opposed to my stepkid getting $20 as he runs out the door every weekend, sometimes both days, having done nothing but eat and fart all weekend )

I remember not having computer games to play, and having to read books to entertain ourselves, instead

Not as impressive a list, I know  But still a vast comparison to the gens growing up now!


----------



## TA1PAN (Oct 7, 2010)

When parks and streets used to be full with kids, and no parents around.


----------



## boxhed (Oct 7, 2010)

And how about Christmas day when kids got outside stuff like bikes & totem tennis - and every street was full of kids.


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 7, 2010)

waiting by the phone at home for it to ring with the first phonecall I ever got from my now husband......I was too afraid to leave the house unless I missed it ringing......there was no such thing as mobile phones...........


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh!!! And staying up making mixed tapes recorded off the radio - and always getting annoyed when the idiot radio guy would speak over the first and last part of the song


----------



## Stara (Oct 7, 2010)

Morelia666 said:


> When the shops wernt open on sunday


 
How long ago was this? That's how far behind WA is  We'll be getting late weeknight trading (til 9pm) in November! You have no idea how excited we are lol


On topic: I remember playing with marbles, elastics, skipping ropes and slapbands in primary school! Also I was so excited to get my parents old tv in my bedroom when they upgraded to colour.


----------



## giglamesh (Oct 7, 2010)

well i have grown up... almost. 
i think life would be better if i never got into video games and tv the internet and computers, but at the same time i wouldnt give them up as there just a part of life now


----------



## The Devil (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember the milko with his horse drawn cart delivering milk twice a day.

The clothes washing copper

The hand ringer

Yes, the warm small bottle of milk at little lunch

The meat safe hanging in the laundry.

Wearing winter p.j's. and dressing gown to the picture theatre in winter

Riding our push bikes 10 miles (16k's) out to a dam just for something to do.


----------



## Riggsy (Oct 7, 2010)

Getting up off the couch and walking all the way over to the TV to change channels. Only had two channels to choose from then going out of your mind when the 3rd channel started!

Walking across the road to see if you friend was home and if they weren't, staying anyway to chat to whoever was home untill you friend arrived.

Using the rotary phone to call someone and knowing their's and 20 other people numbers off by heart.

What's a "video game"?

Seeing your first video game on a Commodore 64. Waiting 10 minutes for the blooding thing to load!

Going outside right after breakfast and jumping on the trampoline until lunchtime then back on the trampoline untill dinner time.

Coming home at dusk with numb - green feet.

Mobile phone? Oh you mean those things on Star Trek?!

Eating whatever the hell you wanted


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember no fridges we had and ice box. The ice man the baker the green grocer the garbo all had horse drawn carts. Tv wasn't in Australia yet so we had to listen to the wireless for entertainment. 20cents would buy you fish and chips for lunch and enough money left over to buy lollies after school. Being gay just meant you were happy. Cream in milk that was on the top of the bottle. The pub closed at 6pm. No such thing as seat belts and you could ride in the back of a ute while waving to the coppers. Thank god for senility the memory isn't as good there is lots I can't remember. Sorry what was the question


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I remember being able to walk around the streets and not have to worry that it was getting dark. Late night shopping was Thursday night only and Weekend trading was Saturday lunch time only. 1 cent would buy you 2 lollies. Fred's chew bars where yummy as were white knights, spirt chewing gum, ripe raspberry icecreams, musk billabong, Being able to buy soft drink at school. The soft drink truck coming around to your house. The ice-cream van coming around in summer. Santa coming around the street in his sleigh xmas eve. My Dad delivering everyones bread and cakes to their homes. Being able to leave the garbo and posty a xmas gift. Will have to see what other jog in the memory bank.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 7, 2010)

Morelia666 said:


> When the shops wernt open on sunday


where I live shops still arent open on a SUNDAY ...TRUE


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 7, 2010)

roller skating at the Inala Skating Rink on Friday nights....we were so cool :lol:

walking an hour to school and home again, because dad had the car..and your parents wouldn't have picked you up anyway :lol:

being able to smell the starch in the air on my way home from school from all the housewives doing the ironing...and being able to hear 'Days Of Our Lives' at the same time :lol:

piling as many of your friends as you could fit into the boot when you went to the drive-in 

being able to walk along the fence, because 'back then' the tops were wooden

leaving home in the morning (with a posse of your friends) and not coming home till dark

Watching Benny Hill, Flip Wilson, Looney Tunes and MASH with my dad, and thinking he would have a heart attack from laughing so much. And I never understood most of the jokes anyway....


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 7, 2010)

Calling my friends parents by their surname and not even knowing their first name. Respect was what you gave all adults. Being able to leave your home and car unlocked. Going on a family picinic with grandparents and having to sit in the back of the wagon for the day. Hot chips were wrapped in newspaper. Gold tops that you bought from the milko.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 7, 2010)

ATARI TV GAMES ...... how cool were you if you owned an atari ?


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes Inala Skating rink they were the days and the Inala pool now that takes me back and the bath tub races at the rink


----------



## The Devil (Oct 7, 2010)

Turning 17 and riding my push bike to the police station, asking for a learners permit and being told no, I didn't need one as I had been seen driving with Dad for about 3 years. Also asked if I wanted an open or restricted motor bike licence.

Fridges ran on kero

Wood heaters used in winter

Bonfire in the street for Guy Forks night

Mum and Dad listening to Blue Hills on the radio at lunch time.

The t.v. noise keeping me awake at night when we finally got one.

trapping and selling rabbits for pocket money

The big flood of 1956


----------



## waikare (Oct 7, 2010)

when the pub wasnt open on a sunday, well in new zealand it wasnt anyways


----------



## babba007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Half cent lollies, pacman, playing with the neighbourhood kids til dark, fish and chips wrapped in newspaper, speed skating at the rollerskating rink, watching Skippy on tv ahhhh the list could go on forever.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 7, 2010)

No phone
B+W Tv takes 5 minutes to warm up
Lounge room heated via open fire
Meals cooked via wood powered fire
Baker + Milkman delivering their goods
Dunny man coming to take yours cans of **** away. (Laughing when the rusted cans
gave out when they heaved them on their shoulders)
Learning to spell
All vegetables and fruit come fresh, from the garden
Preserving fruits and veges for winter
Washing clothes in the copper over a fire
Getting hot water from same copper and carting to bath tub

AAaaahhh!!! Those were the days : )


----------



## cris (Oct 7, 2010)

The Devil said:


> When a can of coke was 15 cents


 
Im not old but it acutally had coke in it too didnt it? its just a scam these days :lol:


----------



## jahan (Oct 7, 2010)

4 liquorice blocks for a penny
the copper was the bath.


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 8, 2010)

When the milk man used to deliver bottles of milk and leave them on the frount door step
lolies 1 cent each
buying a pack of twistes for 10 cents a pack


----------



## Andrais (Oct 8, 2010)

half of the stuff you guys listed me and my family still do and have in our lives, we live in the distance past  seeing as my dad is 60 now we still get by not having all these new flashy things (of course i have a phone but its not a cool one) i never use the remote  i get up and change the tv manually because when i was younger my parents couldn't figure out the remote so they stored it away and i just learnt to do it manually. Who doesn't call friends parents by their last name? im always like mr....... or mrs..... or auntie....uncle..... if their really close. And i have never had video games or play stations or what ever i find them boring and i do not play games on a computer i spend most of my time here or outside  On the weekends its on the trampoline half of the day then maybe quad biking or doing some herping, riding my horse and walk though the parks, were almost always home after its dark. Man i am really really really bored hahaha


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

i am 18 so not overly old and i still call my m8s rents by their last name untill they tell me i can call them by 1st name...and evn then i still say mr and mrs  i remember when petrol was like 50c and a cinimon dounught cost 5c or 10 for 40c


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

i also remember the gas man coming round once a week to fill our gas bottle and then they introduced mains gas. 
the days when the posty would talk to you
the days when spray paint could b bought under 18s
when fridays were bonfire nights and every one in the area would come round with some meat and you all sit around the fire ( i was born in dubbo )
the days when if you had gears on your bike you were cool
the days u could walk down the street bare foot and not worry
days when you and your m8s could go play in the mud for hours and hours ( now they cry if they get a spec of dirt on them)
when farmers could easyly own a gun and not have to worry about it
when i was younger my grandperants would boil meat

i could go on and on but i wnt


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> ATARI TV GAMES ...... how cool were you if you owned an atari ?



i was amazed at the atari graphics... i was only 5-6yo... lol..


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 8, 2010)

funny signs in the greeks corner shop in the 70's... 'CREDIT WILL ONLY BE GIVEN TO LADY'S OVER 90 ACCOMPANIED BY THERE FATHER.'...


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2010)

The introduction of the $50 note

Using your head to try and solve maths problems, didn't see a calculator until 1974

The old steam train engines and getting an eye full of coal dust and smoke.

Walking along the train lines with a sugar bag collecting lumps of coal that has fallen from the engines and using them in the heater at home.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 8, 2010)

CHOMPS never tasted so goooooooood at 10c  a family of 8 crammed into a sedan ...push bikes, skate boards, NO HEADGEAR ...a broken arm was cool  not a thought of suing anyone cause you had a fall at the local park and busted your eye open or broke a limb,,, an accident was just that ...


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2010)

At school using a ink pen with a nib and having an ink well built into your desk.

Getting smacked on the knuckles with a steel edge ruler for writing left handed.

Riding out along the highway and collecting empty drink bottles for their six pence (5 cents) deposit.

Cursing the federal gov when on budget night they put the tax on petrol up by 5 cents a gallon (4.5 litres) 

Learning to drive in a FJ holden ute at age 13

Getting a couple of weeks off school after a science experiment went up in my face, that was cool being at home, just a pity I couldn't see as my eyes were damaged.
Guessing that would have been worth about a mill $ or 2 today.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2010)

My first brand new car, 1972 Corolla SL, it was a FLASH car, DID have a radio, extractors and tachometer as standard...cost $2450...on the road.

A brand new WX Falcon GTHO phase 2 shaker cost $4300...

To cool a car you opened the window, did not press a button.

A heater & radio were optional extras. Seatbelts were an after market thing.

The 8 track cassette player, super cool.....could never afford one

My first pay day from the Post Office, 80 hours, $41. after tax and giving Mum $15 for board....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm only 16, but heaps of things have changed -


Listening to cassetts with my Grandad in his car

Being told to write with my right hand, not my left

Sunny Boy Ice Blocks (Rasberry!) at the school canteen

Water fights at school, with water bombs and bubblers

Getting a pink CD player for my birthday, and being 'cool'.

Watching TV shows like Play School, Arthur and the Wiggles

Having metal play grounds, until they ripped them out and replaced them with plastic crap.


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

this world is to safe these days. they need to leave the metal and wooden playgrounds along and if you break your arm GET OVER IT IT WILL HEAL...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 8, 2010)

No home video games, so riding bikes (no helmets), playing footy or cricket after school or generally just getting into strife. Only rule was to be home for dinner. 

Drive in theatres & playing on the swings under the screen in your pjs before the movie.

Going to Maccas was a treat for special occasions. A fancy restaurant was the local Chinese (usual order of prawn chips, sweet & sour pork, lemon chicken) or the Black Stump for birthdays. No Thai or Indian back then. 

Fire cracker night. Who remembers throw downs, catherine wheels, & ball shooters? And the inevitable & dangerous home made bungers made out of the dud crackers. 

Your skin sticking to cheap vinyl car seats in summer......in a new car. The smell of new car vinyl. Cars with a swing out front quarter window (that would whistle as the car went along). Leaded petrol "super".

Bob-a-job

Backyard incinerators


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 8, 2010)

hrmmmm i remember when 60 cents was enough to buy a meat pie drink and packet of chups for a school lunch ..... 
When kids could have nutz at school, peanutbutter and honey sandwihes (ewww)
10 cent stamp to send a letter....
when Fish and chips was a meal for if money was short because it was so cheap 
when men working on a farm were given a weekly meat allowance 
when our family got our 1st colour tv ....
Auntie Jack on telly trying to sneak and watch it be4 dad made us turn it over 
Disneyland movies on every sunday rushing to have a bath to watch them lol ....


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 8, 2010)

When a 20c bag of mixed lollies would last you half the day .
Cracker night .
10c icy poles
Grabbing the fresh bread off the front door step .
The milko's cow horn 
Your mates parents were Mr and Mrs Smith , not by their first names .


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 8, 2010)

boxhed said:


> And how about Christmas day when kids got outside stuff like bikes & totem tennis - and every street was full of kids.


 
You don't see that anymore eh? Which is very sad.

Oh Brett I remember cracker night


----------



## slim6y (Oct 8, 2010)

I got the strap and my mate got the cane!!!

And I remember learning to SHUT UP when that cane came out...

Now I am a teacher and they took that pleasure away from us all


----------



## jahan (Oct 8, 2010)

yes felt the cane on a few occasions,nuns/teaches would be charged with assault these days. ouch, i can still feel them slim6y..


----------



## slim6y (Oct 8, 2010)

jahan said:


> yes felt the cane on a few occasions,nuns/teaches would be charged with assault these days. ouch, i can still feel them slim6y..


 
I know... I don't think I would have the stomach to smash a student with a cane.... I don't even think I could send a student to someone else to do it....

However, I'd love to have the 'threat' of it - that would be enough


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh yes, 6 of the best for smoking in the toilet block.....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

Baby sitting for a guy called Jesus.........*

*Not true

I do remember though these " Smurf" icecreams in the very early eighties. Two different colours and they had two sticks so you could break it in a half.
These lollies where you could get three different flavours, redskins, spearmint and milko's. And also "chalk" lollies.
Tab cola, Kb beer and when i first started high school you could buy a packet of Peter Jackson 15's for about $1.10 and we pooled our money together and got a kid that was 16 to buy them ( you could buy smokes at 16 then)


----------



## zard (Oct 8, 2010)

phones with a dial on the face and plugged in, no mobiles or cordless phones
milk came in bottles
another adult would give us a clip across the ear if we gave them cheek
the beaumont children dissapearing
elvis passing away
chunky knitted woolen cardies, Corduroy pants
ripples & docs
skin heads and rockers


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 8, 2010)

being in grade 3 at school, heaps of us kids in the assembly area crowded around a small black & white tv watching Neil Armstrong take the first steps on the moon.....


----------



## mungus (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahhhhh how times have changed !!
Riding the pushie all the way to newcastle breakwater and fishing till dark.......rods and buckets evrywhere..lol
Playing cricket in the street with the tele pole as the wicket [ only the dark base of the pole...lol ]
Making pinny machines out of old plyboard, nails marbles and getting all the red rubber bands from the postie.....lol
Playing marbles with all the kids in the street.
Playing catch and Kiss the the girls at school........man that was a big thing back then !!
Billy cart races down the main hill in between traffic.
Going shooting for the day and getting on public transport with the riffle and it was all good......no riffle case was required..lol
Spending time with Mum , Dad and my brother as a family, holidays.........ah, wish that was possible again................


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

mungus said:


> Playing catch and Kiss the the girls at school........man that was a big thing back then !!



these days its called rape haha


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 8, 2010)

Metro gum (had a joke on the wrapper), Bigfoot (I think it was called) ice creams, Muppet Food frozen yoghurt, Tang powdered OJ, playing British Bulldog & brandings at primary school, lemon barley was the only energy drink around (apart from the original foul Lucozade), the guy at the servo selling me smokes when I was about 8 or 9 'cause my uncle (family friend, no relation, they were all "uncles" & "aunts") sent me down with a few bucks, short & skinny red plastic skateboards, coconut oil instead of SPF 30, crystal radio set, doors open & unlocked overnight in summer, _proper_ Southerly busters, space food sticks, garbage bins were small, round, & galvenized, there were no wheelie bins. And you had to make sure the lid was latched on so dogs & foxes couldn't get into it........

haha milk in glass bottles, I remember that. Birds would get to them as soon as they were delivered on the door step, peck a hole in the foil lid to drink the cream on top. Little buggers....

haha I think this has ceased to be a "you know you're old when..." thread & has turned into one big reminisce fest.
Ahhh....reminiscing isn't what it used to be.....


----------



## D3pro (Oct 8, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> Baker + Milkman delivering their goods


 
Ever since that stopped the wife's became more faithful.... lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 8, 2010)

I miss listening to Johnny Cash on 8 track. At least i think i remember missing it...:?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 8, 2010)

Movies where people clapped in the theatre at the end!!!

Movies when they had the cartoons as pre-entertainment - often a decent Warner bros cartoon.... Always funny (I think Monsters Inc. tried to do that recently).

Movies... Couldn't rent a video so if you missed it you missed it... 

Movies... Cost (can't recall, but let's put it this way) less than $10 including movie tickets, pop-corn, drink (reasonable sized), bus fares for my brother and I!!! And Mum would ASK for the change!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 8, 2010)

Deadly Earnest!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 8, 2010)

:lol: thank you for this thread, i have been feeling 'old' recently... at least now i know i'm not alone...

i think i can tick most of those things above with the exception of 'slates at school', - you win my friend-

they should bring back deadly earnest... i loved that show


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> they should bring back deadly earnest... i loved that show



Or at least Movie Macabre with Elvira


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh the memorys .....
when my sister and i about 9 and 14 used to catch a bus and go into town to the swimming pool for the day take a $1 each to buy some lunch and catch a bus back home again ....

when it used to be safe for kids to play in the streets ,,,,,
when we used to say to mum going to so and so;s house and she would never fret that we were safe .....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 8, 2010)

god you lot are old :shock:

i remeber getting a tv that had a wireless remote control, it was awsome!

and the milk man always calling me "son" for some reason


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2010)

Getting kicked out of a country picture because I didn't stand when the national anthem and a pic of Lizzy was on the screen


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 8, 2010)

Deadly Earnest? Never heard of that...lol... I use to watch Black Beauty, Flicka, Salty the Seal, Flippa, Littlest Hobo, Lassie. Anything with animals were my favourite TV shows.

Use to cost 20 cents to go to local pool and even 20cents was hard to get out of my parents back then.


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 8, 2010)

When tv went off air at like midnight each night and didn't come back on till morning............


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 8, 2010)

omg i feel so young,..BEST THREAD EVER!!!!!


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 8, 2010)

All those missing cracker night can come up to Darwin, we still have it!!!!!
yah for us!
I used to have a beer with the last milkie in Camberwell. 
If his horse got lazy and sat down he would light a newspaper on fire
and stick it under it's bum to get it moving again.
You certainly couldn't do that in downtown Camberwell these days (Thank god!)


----------



## slim6y (Oct 8, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> All those missing cracker night can come up to Darwin, we still have it!!!!!
> yah for us!
> I used to have a beer with the last milkie in Camberwell.
> If his horse got lazy and sat down he would light a newspaper on fire
> ...



Is that because no one reads the newspaper anymore?


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 8, 2010)

...... waiting five to ten minutes for the ole b&w tv to 'warm up' before it started showing a picture, and watching the dot disappear when you turn the tv off!!
Chips (crisps) with a twisted piece of blue paper in them with salt in, to sprinkle over the crisps!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 8, 2010)

Riggsy said:


> Getting up off the couch and walking all the way over to the TV to change channels. Only had two channels to choose from then going out of your mind when the 3rd channel started!
> 
> Walking across the road to see if you friend was home and if they weren't, staying anyway to chat to whoever was home untill you friend arrived.
> 
> ...


 
OHHHHHHh the memories!!!!


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2010)

(((((I can remember using a SLATE in primary school)))))


geez where was that neville? Bedrock primary school with fred flinstone and barney rubble


NO not quite THAT old, just sometimes feel it........


----------



## norwich (Oct 8, 2010)

**** you buggers are making me fell old


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I don't remember slate. What did you use it for?

You know my Mum told me a story the other day when she was a little girl they were travelling to Woodburn from Newcastle, and had to travel through Telegraph Point. That narrow road of the main street of Tele Point use to be part of the Pacific Highway. You can still see double YELLOW lines in places and how long ago did they go from yellow to white.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 9, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> Yeah I don't remember slate. What did you use it for?
> 
> You know my Mum told me a story the other day when she was a little girl they were travelling to Woodburn from Newcastle, and had to travel through Telegraph Point. That narrow road of the main street of Tele Point use to be part of the Pacific Highway. You can still see double YELLOW lines in places and how long ago did they go from yellow to white.



Ah to be the tender age of 36 again.......slate was used in place of paper. You had one piece of slate that was about 250 to 300mm square and you could clean off what was written or you could turn it over and use the other side.


----------



## wokka (Oct 9, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> All those missing cracker night can come up to Darwin, we still have it!!!!!
> yah for us!
> I used to have a beer with the last milkie in Camberwell.
> If his horse got lazy and sat down he would light a newspaper on fire
> ...



I can see it now: "milkman killed by exploding horse after a 'backfire'


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 9, 2010)

I remember the last time the Cronulla Sharks were in a Grand Final....

Me and my brother had a remote control WAY before they were invented...it was a pool cue we used to push the channel buttons etc from the comfort of the lounge....


----------



## cockney red (Oct 9, 2010)

I cant remember a thing!


----------



## Banjo (Oct 9, 2010)

I can remember the Dunny man coming to empty the the dunny can from the toilet that was outside and saying "hang on mate, changing the can".
Also selling the afternoon Telegraph for 7 cents each after school so that I could earn enough to buy my first push bike.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 9, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> I remember the last time the Cronulla Sharks were in a Grand Final....
> 
> Me and my brother had a remote control WAY before they were invented...it was a pool cue we used to push the channel buttons etc from the comfort of the lounge....



You remember the Sharkies being in a Grand Final, didn't you tell me that was when they were using a dinosaur as a mascot. Man that's not old that fossilised


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 9, 2010)

The Devil said:


> You remember the Sharkies being in a Grand Final, didn't you tell me that was when they were using a dinosaur as a mascot. Man that's not old that fossilised


 I knew that sledge was coming my "OLD" mate.. :lol::lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 9, 2010)

rod stewart on the 8 track in the 71' falcon, having to walk up Bulladealla mountain because the Morris Minor wouldnt make it up the hill with 4 ppl & 4 boards on the roof on the way to Seals Rocks... 'HIGHWAY SURFERS' that used to cruise country towns with surfboards 'bolted' to the roof to pick up the local 'chicks' who just had to have a 'surfie' boyfriend for the day/night...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 9, 2010)

Banjo, I do remember the septic tank man draining some neighbors tanks, we were connected to sewer but some still weren't. I must confess, we did have a BAD neighbor up the road that didn't like all and he didn't like any of the local kids,so I used to open the septic tank tap and run away and crap and the works used to spill onto his lawn... He was a nasty person though... Needless to say after a while the tight A r s E finally connected to the sewer..


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 9, 2010)

Banjo said:


> .........Also selling the afternoon Telegraph for 7 cents each after school so that I could earn enough to buy my first push bike.



AAwwwwww that is so cute . 

My husband seems a bit old fashioned. He calls school bags ports, dresses are frocks, them canvas shoes he calls happy shoes, jumpers are skivvies. He comes up with so many I often think, "Gee I haven't heard anyone called them that for years."


Oh, wasn't it Saint George that had a dinosaur mascot. Big tall green thing


----------



## -Peter (Oct 9, 2010)

You can remember Slateman wearing short pants.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 9, 2010)

((((Oh, wasn't it Saint George that had a dinosaur mascot. Big tall green thing))))))))


No, it's been that long since the Sharkies were in a Grand Final Scott was tell me they had a LIVE dinosaur as a mascot and he SAW the game.....he is like ancient


----------



## The Devil (Oct 9, 2010)

Mothers made school uniforms and most other clothes.

You wore your older brothers hand me downs

Buying my first transistor radio aged 18

My brothers XW Falcon WITHOUT a heater, you could get one but it was an optional extra.

Yes, the 40 piston council truck, the sawdust and newspaper....oh how spoilt we are now.


----------



## Tinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Drive in movies
School Milk & Perkings Paste
Sunny Boys and Glugs
Burning stuff in the incinerator, (at home and school)
We only had two tv chanels. 3, (now 9) and 5a, (abc)


----------



## norwich (Oct 9, 2010)

getting the cane six of the best on bare backside 1972


----------



## -Peter (Oct 9, 2010)

norwich said:


> getting the cane six of the best on bare backside 1972


Catholic school?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 9, 2010)

Warm malted milk on the stove


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 9, 2010)

Ha ha I got the cane first day of primary school (maybe 5 years old)

Trucks with hands on the right hand side that signified turning.
Hand up in air left, hand out to the right, turning right.


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 10, 2010)

In Nz we had phones on party line a few phones on the same line our ring was 2 shorts & a long The neighbours was 2 longs & a short Half the time when you wanted to make a call you'd pick the phone up & hear the word buzy * you had to wait till the neighbour hung up 
5 one & two cent fizzy lollies for a cent 50 cent mix was a huge amount of lollies, goofy gums were 2 for a cent
TV turned off @ midnight after goodnight kiwi 
getting money or a new bullet for every rabbits tail you handed in.
Rothmans ciggies were 51 cents a packet when i 1st tried them
1st yr teachers were grumpy old battleaxes that whipped you into shape unlike today where they are straight out of school themselves
Milk was 4 cents a bottle bought round by a guy who yelled Milko so you knew


----------



## The Devil (Oct 10, 2010)

I am really glad I started this thread, so many thing that I had forgotten. I guess that's another sign of getting old....


----------



## cockney red (Oct 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with my err ....


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2010)

I remember Carless Days (don't know if it hit Australia)....

We were Tuesday and I can't recall which other days we were allowed to use our car.

Didn't last for long though.

EDIT - Goes to show I can't remember these things... It was in NZ only and... We may have been Tuesday but my parents probably lied to me about the other day so they didn't need to take me out... I just read it only occurred for ONE day per week!!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

Tinky said:


> Perkings Paste
> Sunny Boys and Glugs


You can still get Sunny Boys! 
Unfortunately I haven't spotted a Glug or a Razz since my childhood in the 70s & early 80s.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 10, 2010)

Hardie Ferrdo 500......read Bathurst 1000 or whatever. The t.v. transmission B&W stopped from between 12 noon and 1pm so the camera crew ect could have lunch.....


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 10, 2010)

post offices closing at lunch time ... 20c to get into the local pool ....pegging playing cards to the spokes on your dragster push bike


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, I love hearing about how things have changed!! Hearing how people grew up. I'm only 25 but here I go ~ Dos codes to make the commi 64 run and waiting for it to load, Having ACTUAL floppy disks lol (loved ghosts n goblins, henrys house, fire rescue i think it was called) ~ Walking out the door @ the crack of dawn and returning just after dusk ~ Going to the neighbours to check out there atari!! & playing mario on it ~ Taking a note to the corner shop to buy smokes for the parents ~ Actually getting dirty! ~ getting locked in the car if u where a lil **** ~ opting to sit in the car while someone ran into the shop ~ leaving the doors unlocked ~ Mulligrubs, merry melodies, smurfs, snorks, heman, shera, trap door, banana man, roger ramjet, care bears, punkie brewster, inspector gadget, pound puppies, original transformers, henrys cat, Gummi bears, dungeons & dragons, Agro's cartoon connection, Hey hey its saturday (watchin it with the parents every saturday nite & lovin it), funniest home videos was funny!, a country practice, sons & daughters, east street, bay watch, 90210, doug, ahhh real monsters, Eek the cat, Bobby's world, wow ok i could go on all day ~ going to the old couple next door and falling asleep in their bean bag nearly everyday and the cops dont come and question you about what happened while u where there lol ~ Going beach yabbyin with the old man ~ $10 would get you into the movies, with popcorn, drink and you can also go and get pizza hut all u can eat afterwards ~ Thinkin my bro was the coolest when he got his job and got a mobile phone that should have come with a back brace! lol ~ "running" away from home and going across the road to the phone booth and calling mum (coz you had about 10 seconds to speak before it would cut off) ~ Walking to the bus stop without a parent needing to be there ~ Walking any where, day or night and not being scared or your parents stressing too much ~ Bubble'o'bills!! Polly waffles where actually good!, milkos, redskins and spearmints where better, $2 worth of chips for a family of 4 with left overs!, milk bottle lollies, soft drink was a treat (a rare one) Ok i should stop coz i will just keep going on & on & on lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 10, 2010)

cockney red said:


> Nothing wrong with my err ....



Its a sign of old age when you can't remember stuff.

What's the price difference with sunny boys today compared to yesterdecade?

lilmissrazz I can't believe you know the commodore 64. I had one and my favourite games were Fire Rescue, jumpin jack and impossible mission.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 10, 2010)

lilmissrazz said:


> wow, i love hearing about how things have changed!! Hearing how people grew up. I'm only 25 but here i go ~ dos codes to make the commi 64 run and waiting for it to load, having actual floppy disks lol (loved ghosts n goblins, henrys house, fire rescue i think it was called) ~ walking out the door @ the crack of dawn and returning just after dusk ~ going to the neighbours to check out there atari!! & playing mario on it ~ taking a note to the corner shop to buy smokes for the parents ~ actually getting dirty! ~ getting locked in the car if u where a lil **** ~ opting to sit in the car while someone ran into the shop ~ leaving the doors unlocked ~ mulligrubs, merry melodies, smurfs, snorks, heman, shera, trap door, banana man, roger ramjet, care bears, punkie brewster, inspector gadget, pound puppies, original transformers, henrys cat, gummi bears, dungeons & dragons, agro's cartoon connection, hey hey its saturday (watchin it with the parents every saturday nite & lovin it), funniest home videos was funny!, a country practice, sons & daughters, east street, bay watch, 90210, doug, ahhh real monsters, eek the cat, bobby's world, wow ok i could go on all day ~ going to the old couple next door and falling asleep in their bean bag nearly everyday and the cops dont come and question you about what happened while u where there lol ~ going beach yabbyin with the old man ~ $10 would get you into the movies, with popcorn, drink and you can also go and get pizza hut all u can eat afterwards ~ thinkin my bro was the coolest when he got his job and got a mobile phone that should have come with a back brace! Lol ~ "running" away from home and going across the road to the phone booth and calling mum (coz you had about 10 seconds to speak before it would cut off) ~ walking to the bus stop without a parent needing to be there ~ walking any where, day or night and not being scared or your parents stressing too much ~ bubble'o'bills!! Polly waffles where actually good!, milkos, redskins and spearmints where better, $2 worth of chips for a family of 4 with left overs!, milk bottle lollies, soft drink was a treat (a rare one) ok i should stop coz i will just keep going on & on & on lol


 
awesome!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 10, 2010)

I use to get told children are to be seen and not heard. 

Little girls weren't allowed to burp or fart because it wasn't lady-like. Had to wear "frocks" and not allowed to wear jeans or you were considered a tomboy.

What's the first telephone you remember? We had one of them one's where the receiver sat on top of the phone, and to dial the number you had to stick your finger in a hole and turn the numbers round. Had a loud "ring ring, ring ring" like a bell. My uncle lived out west and had one he had to wind at the side and held a speaker to his ear and spoke from a separate microphone thingy.

My first computer was a commodore 64, even had a printer for it - a black and white dot matrix - then my mum and dad upgraded to a 286 IBM computer and a colour dot matrix printer. Used TV for monitors because proper monitors were too expensive.

Oh and nobody has mentioned the old dollar notes. Use to have notes for $1 and $2.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 10, 2010)

When the Karrawongs (like Magpies) used to pierce the foil top of the delivered milk bottles and drink the cream sediment at the top....I loved the Milko until the bastard ran over one our dogs.....another memory when your dog just hung outside and cruised around.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah my dog use to meet me at the school gate every afternoon. Sadly she got run down by a train


----------



## slim6y (Oct 10, 2010)

Pfffft - Commodore 64... we had an Apple II Europlus... And I used to play Taipan, Sabotage and some helicopter game which i loved....


----------



## -Peter (Oct 10, 2010)

A computer had a special big building to house it and ran using cards with small rectangular holes in the, the printer was like a telex machine(oh yeah, they had telex machines). It didnt have games but was used to decipher top secret information. I hope the time limit has run out on my official secrets act document or I'm in deep ....


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 10, 2010)

Our high school had microbee computers and they were all governed by one main computer.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 10, 2010)

I remember at art school a group of us were so jealous when MIT in Boston got two, yes two, Cray Super Computers. We had Macs with 20mb external hard drives and Amiga 2000s. The Univac was obsolete by then.


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

i remember when my buddy struck two stones together and the world saw the very 1st fire 

nah im not that old 
i remember wen cops made u blow into a bag to breathalize u then used the tube and now its a new just talk thingy


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 13, 2010)

dossy said:


> i remember when my buddy struck two stones together and the world saw the very 1st fire
> 
> nah im not that old
> i remember wen cops made u blow into a bag to breathalize u then used the tube and now its a new just talk thingy


 

I remember before drink driving rules: )


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 13, 2010)

Playing outside because there was so much to do ..........
Going to the park by yourself at age 5 & playing till lunch, then going back till late & BEING SAFE ..........
Playing at a mates house until your dad gave 'the whistle' (never game to make him whistle twice) ..........
HeMan & Sheera ..........
Cabbage Patch dolls & Care Bears (when they first came out) ..........
Fraggle Rock - How cool were they? Had a board game too but it's lost forever - they don't make them anymore - sigh .........
When your first boy/girlfriend was a BIG deal ..........
Having to do chores because you had to - not to get pocket money ..........
Using your manners & utmost respect to your parents (or any elder for that matter) or you got your butt whooped ..........
Not getting absolutely everything for Christmas & being grateful for what you did get .........
Getting sent to my room for calling my sister a B i t c H ..........
'Helping' my dad 'drive' the car when I was like 4 when he came home from work (then hitting mum's car) ..........
Dad chasing his XC down the street when he forgot to put the parkbrake on ..........
My grandad looking after us kids when we were toddlers, because both parents had to work to make ends meet .........

.......... the list goes on ..........

Great thread - let's keep it going !!!


----------



## -Peter (Oct 13, 2010)

mock chicken drumsticks


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is something I can remember but fortunately doesn't exist any more - the conscription lottery. :shock: Winners got the opportunity to go overseas to get shot at. You youngsters don't know what your missing.

Now get off my lawn.


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

im not on ur lawn...im on the foot path cutting your roses


----------



## The Devil (Oct 14, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Here is something I can remember but fortunately doesn't exist any more - the conscription lottery. :shock: Winners got the opportunity to go overseas to get shot at. You youngsters don't know what your missing.
> 
> Now get off my lawn.



Yeah I remember that, and fronting up to the local Post Office to register for the ballot. Then listening to the ABC t.v. news to find out the "lucky" birth dates drawn. My number did come up but fortunately I didn't end up in the Army.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 14, 2010)

My Dad and his Indian motor bike


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 14, 2010)

when a neighbour accidently runs over your dog, they would turn up with the poor animal in there arms, wife & kids in toe, they would lay the dog on your front lawn, tell you how sorry they were then help you burry it... now ppl just leave your beloved pet on the side of the road till the council clean it up...


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 14, 2010)

The old garbage trucks that use to have two men hanging off the back of it and they would manually tip your rubbish into your bin. Those days they didn't have wheely bins. Just them small things with the lids they still sell them in shops. I use them for soaking my snakes or storage.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 14, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> when a neighbour accidently runs over your dog, they would turn up with the poor animal in there arms, wife & kids in toe, they would lay the dog on your front lawn, tell you how sorry they were then help you burry it... now ppl just leave your beloved pet on the side of the road till the council clean it up...



or go and get the rifle from the house and shoot it if needs be.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 14, 2010)

speedometers in cars were in MPH not KPH,
being a 'one car family' was normal, it did not mean you were on the brink of poverty
only having seatbelts in the front, and even then they weren't compulsory to wear. 
chasing raindrops down the window and playing 'I spy' for entertainment.
'picinic' lunches on long drives. If we got fish and chips on a long drive it was an event, not expected. 
No cargo barriers in station wagons back then - we used to dive in the back to find our books / toys
AM radio

4 wheel drive vehicles were a piece of farm machinery, not something commonly found in supermarket carparks


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

i also remember sitting down with the family and playing bord games...now im lucky if i c my sister 4 more then 10 min


----------



## The Devil (Oct 14, 2010)

Car radio, optional extra, as was heaters and seat belts......air condt in cars was the window winder handle.

cross ply tyres....put a tiger in your tank petrol.....

Ampol petrol with boron...wow


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

what is with puting tigers in ur tank devil??


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 14, 2010)

it was the slogan for Esso if my memory hasn't faded too much, I definately remember it, just hazzy on the company.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 14, 2010)

It was only in recent years ago I remember pulling up at a servo in Cessnock and didn't know how to work the old fashion petrol bowzer. The guy came along and flicked some lever which triggered it into action.

Here in Kempsey we have a servo where you drive in and don't even have to get out the car. The guys fill ya car and if you got cash pay and drive off.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL found it !!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 14, 2010)

-Peter said:


> or go and get the rifle from the house and shoot it if needs be.



always after 'POP' put a few rounds into it to make sure... you couldnt leave it in pain..


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember when nothing mattered except playing with mates & getting into whatever we could.Nothing mattered except a good time.
Now I try to remember the important things so that I can pass onto others.

It is different as you get older/wiser.

Can you remember when APS forums were for fair dinkum.
Ian.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 14, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> Here in Kempsey we have a servo where you drive in and don't even have to get out the car. The guys fill ya car and if you got cash pay and drive off.


 
A huge rareity that is now (not that I can really comment on how it used to be because I'm not old)  But that is the only servo that my grandmother will go to as she wouldn't have a clue how to pump petrol for herself!


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 14, 2010)

When Service stations actualy gave just that the attendand would fill your car with petrol watch the windscreen check the oil
Vcrs
Cassette players
Thanks Nev its nice to read all these posts life was not always faced pace and hectic as today


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 15, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> ...... watch the windscreen ...........



Yeah they watch ours too, but they don't wash them


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 15, 2010)

We should all have a 'back to basics' weekend. No sitting in front of the box all weekend. Get out & do something with the family. Hhmmmm........... sounding good.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 17, 2010)

when females think its cool to swear as loud as they can in public and carry on more discusting than males frighting and swaering and so on


----------



## boxhed (Oct 17, 2010)

Sitting nice and close to the kerosene heater. 

Did someone mention the sawdust on the butchers floor? 

No licence needed for a boy to "catch" a new pet snake or lizard.


----------



## boxhed (Oct 17, 2010)

And then the lord our god said "let there be light"... And Jesus you could see for miles!!!


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 17, 2010)

At school , 20c for lunch would get you 5 potato cakes and more chips than you could eat . Everyone had cool cars [ but they didnt know it yet ] . 1975 got my first new bike , Norton commando 850 , $1775 on the road .


----------



## buttss66 (Oct 17, 2010)

-mum would buy all the girls in the same dress in different colours. As the youngest, I usually got pink.
-curly whirly's were called crazy mazes. 
- primary school kids could leave school at lunch time to walk to the shops without asking and 5cents bought the minimum chips, enough to feed 2-3 kids
- I was in love with David Cassidy
- we watched Little House on the Prarie even though it wasn't cool
- we watched The Six Million Dollar Man and Starsky and Hutch which were definately cool
- on school holidays we stayed at our nan's and she sent us out to play after breakfast so she could do the washing in an old wringer, and scrub the floors on her hands and knees. She used a wood stove to heat water so even in the middle of Summer there was a fire in the kitchen.
-Big M sella fella ads and milkbars using a steam nozzle to heat up your Big M in winter
-most of the lollies were 2 or 3 a cent so 20 cents got you a bulging bag full.
- you could buy half a loaf of bread at the milk bar. The guy would cut the one you wanted and wrap it in tissue paper then sell the rest to someone else.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 17, 2010)

Im not old but we have a nitendo 64 from 19something and it still works, years later!!


----------



## Megzz (Oct 17, 2010)

1issie said:


> Im not old but we have a nitendo 64 from 19something and it still works, years later!!


I remember when nintendo 64 was the new one :lol: My brother still has his super nintendo haha


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 18, 2010)

The Devil said:


> My Dad and his Indian motor bike



very cool Thats what i want for my next bike Classics of yesteryear


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 18, 2010)

IgotFrogs said:


> when females think its cool to swear as loud as they can in public ......



:lol: When I was in primary school my friend and I use to walk home saying out loud.. "Bloody's in the bible, bloody's in the book. If you don't bloody believe me, have a bloody look." And we thought we were being very cool... lol


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Oct 18, 2010)

When I was in my early years of driving I had to stick my arm out of the window if I was turning right, wave it up and down if I was turning left and bend it up at the elbow if I was stopping. Now you would be fined by the cops for doing that.

Shops not only closed on a Sunday but also closed at noon on a Saturday.

You could buy "yesterday's" cakes at a penny each.

We got two mail deliveries a day during the week and one on a Saturday.

Thanks for starting this thread, it's great reading!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 18, 2010)

buttss66 said:


> -mum would buy all the girls in the same dress in different colours. As the youngest, I usually got pink.
> -curly whirly's were called crazy mazes.
> - primary school kids could leave school at lunch time to walk to the shops without asking and 5cents bought the minimum chips, enough to feed 2-3 kids
> - I was in love with David Cassidy
> ...


 

I love LHOTP!!


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 18, 2010)

1. when Easter Show sample bags were free (or at least affordable)
2. When help desk personnel could actually help and didnt speak in a foreign accent from another country
3. when company loyalty meant something on both sides of the fence
4. When keeping reptiles was illegal


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 18, 2010)

Megzz said:


> I remember when nintendo 64 was the new one :lol: My brother still has his super nintendo haha



I remember the Commodore 64 and you had to load programs via Cassette...then they brought out the Commodore Amiga 1000 and it was the most advanced computer anyone had seen... with graphics capability almost as good as todays.


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 18, 2010)

Paul Atkinson said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, it's great reading!!





I don't even remember half this stuff until someone posts it, then I'm like...oh yeah, I remember that.... :lol:


----------



## Ingrid (Oct 18, 2010)

In Crookwell (where I live) things are still very oldschool. We have a "Gasman" that fills up our gas bottles because we have no mains. The postman knows everyone's names and talks to you whenever he spots you. Our groceries are delievered for FREE and they know where you live without having to fill out forms etc.. Kids are ALWAYS out playing in the streets UNSUPERVISED (shock-horror!) and just have to be home by dark. Everyone knows your name and stops to chat no matter what they're doing. It's quite a lovely place, really


----------



## Magpie (Oct 18, 2010)

beatlloydy said:


> I remember the Commodore 64 and you had to load programs via Cassette...then they brought out the Commodore Amiga 1000 and it was the most advanced computer anyone had seen... with graphics capability almost as good as todays.


 
C64? You were flash. We had the Tandy TRS80.


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 18, 2010)

I think this explains it all...! (great thread by the way! )

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE KIDS WHO WERE BORN IN THE* 1920's, 30's 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's !! 
*First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they carried us and lived in houses made of asbestos.* 

*hey took aspirin, ate blue cheese, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes or cervical cancer.* 

*Then after that trauma, our baby cribs were covered with bright colored lead-based paints...* 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had no helmets or shoes, not to mention, the risks some of us took hitchhiking. 

*As children, we would ride in cars with no seat belts or air bags.* 

*Riding in the back of a Ute on a warm day was always a special treat.* 

*We drank water from the garden hose and NOT from a bottle.* 

Take away food was limited to fish and chips, no pizza shops, McDonalds, KFC, Subway or Red Rooster. 

Even though all the shops closed at 6.00pm and didn't open on the weekends, somehow we didn't starve to death! 

*We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and NO ONE actually died from this.* 

We could collect old drink bottles and cash them in at the corner store and buy Fruit Tingles and some fire crackers to blow up frogs and lizards with... 

*We ate cupcakes, white bread and real butter and drank soft drinks with sugar in it, but we weren't overweight because......* 

*WE WERE ALWAYS OUTSIDE PLAYING!!* 

*We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.* 

*No one was able to reach us all day. And we were O.K.* 

*We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. We built tree houses and cubby houses and played in creek beds with matchbox cars.*  

We did not have Playstations, Nintendo's, X-boxes, no video games at all, no 99 channels on cable, no video tape or DVD movies, no surround sound,* no mobile phones, no personal computers, no Internet or Internet chat rooms..........WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!* 

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no Lawsuits from these accidents. 

Only girls had pierced ears! 

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever. 

You could only buy Easter Eggs and Hot Cross buns at Easter time.......no really! 

*We were given BB guns and sling shots for our 10th birthdays,* 

We drank milk laced with Strontium 90 from cows that had eaten grass covered in nuclear fallout from the atomic testing at Maralinga in 1956. 
*We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just yelled for them!* 

Mum didn't have to go to work to help dad make ends meet! 

Footy had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!! 

Our teachers used to belt us with big sticks and leather straps and bully's* always* ruled the playground at school. 

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of.* They actually sided with the law!* 

Our parents got married* before* they had children and didn't invent stupid names for their kids like 'Kiora' and 'Blade'.....  

This generation has produced some of the best risk-takers, problem solvers and inventors ever! 

The past 70 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas. 

*We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned* 

*HOW TO* 
*
**DEAL WITH IT ALL!* 

*And YOU are one of them!* 
*
**CONGRATULATIONS!* 

*You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated our lives for our own good.*


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 18, 2010)

And, I too remember Hardie Ferodo... Getting up early with the Matchbox cars with my brother...
Parting with our old car - 'S' Series Valiant, push-button auto... to get a GL Galant... (I miss the valiant!)...
Going to school IN UNIFORM (and having to wear my brother's hand-me-downs)...
One dollar and two dollar notes with COMMONWEALTH of Australia...
Still have a jar of one-cent and two-cent pieces...
Change to decimal currency...
Taking your bank-book and 20cents to school each week...
Triangle milk at school...
1cent stamps...
Lawyers were rare, no-one needed them...
Respect was automatically given... (although sometimes not earnt)...
Memo books at school with spelling tests...
Maths tests and exams WITHOUT plastic brains (caluclators)...
Scraped knees when we came off our bikes - mother kissed it all better, no need for band-aids...
Bed-time when Fat-Cat went to bed...
Staying up late to watch MASH...
Baby-sitters when parents were away... (a very rare occasion)...
Christmas morning - take bottles of bubbly into your neighbours to share your goodies...
Pillow-Case on the end of your bed for Santa...
Christmas Pageant with a few floats...
Young Talent Time...
Bewitched...
Life and Times of Grizzly Adams...
Six-Million Dollar Man...
Bionic Woman...
Batman...


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 18, 2010)

Lizard lady I remember the notes with Commonwealth of Australia printed on them but they were rare to find and were considered valuable if you did find one.

Stayed up late to watch Mash? I hated that show and its still on Prime of an afternoon.

Today I worked registers at work for pretty much first time and went to lick my thumb so I could separate the plastic bags. I stopped in time. Who ever use to worry about germs from someone licking their thumb, now we have a dirty damp sponge to wet our fingertips instead.


----------



## silatman (Oct 18, 2010)

CHIPS - Littlest Hobo - Knightrider - The Henderson Kids

Christmas used to be 1 toy and then clothes and Christmas morning the streets were always full of kids playing with their one new toy (which they were grateful for!)

Mum heating up the baby's bottle on the stove - no microwave, and washing the cloth nappies in the twin tub washer.

Playing under the sprinkler or hose on a hot summer day with all the kids in the neighbourhood on any day of the week (no water restrictions)


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 18, 2010)

CHIPS? OMG I remember them - two bikies wasn't it? I even remember just one scene from an episode where a fellow was chasing a truck when someone opened the tailgate of the truck and sent things flying at the bikies. One of them copped a bolt or something in his eye and crashed. Can't remember how he faired, though.

Littliest Hobo was a husky dog. Loved that show. Knightrider was that beautiful black car that could talk. I don't kow Henderson Kids.


----------



## leighroy6 (Oct 18, 2010)

you know your "getting" older when u can remember gettin lollies from the milk bar for 1 cent each lollie....not 5 for 20!!!!!!


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 18, 2010)

When your kids say to you - "Mum/Dad, back in the old days, did you ....................."

(to which I reply "HELLO!!!!! I'm not THAT old! Well not yet anyway)


----------



## slim6y (Oct 19, 2010)

It wasn't CHIPS it was CHiPs (Californian Highway Patrol) - get it right if you're going to show your age... 

Erik Estrada - I met him at a telethon in Auckland one year... as well as the dude from Hill Street Blues too...


----------



## nicman72 (Oct 19, 2010)

Being able to carry a hunting knife on a plane in cabin luggage.
Spokey-dokes, wizz-fizz, fags, golliwogs, twisty straws, fluoro socks a'la Wham, Countdown, Lillee and Marsh, East and West Berlin, orig Star Wars on the big screen, playing in drainpipes, 1 lane each way from BrisVegas to Goldy.
Steve Irwin, AIDS, Bunnings and reptile licenses were unheard of.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 19, 2010)

Dad on his Indian motor bike.

Learning to drive on the Massey Ferguson tractor and later the old FJ ute.


----------



## dreamkiller (Oct 19, 2010)

borris's breakfast club


----------



## jahan (Oct 19, 2010)

The old FJ, one of the best $40 paddock bombs going.
Horse riding $5 for the day,go where you want just be back by 6pm


----------



## LizardLady (Oct 19, 2010)

Collecting (and replacing) skinks from Morialta Falls (near Rostrevor, Adelaide)... in 4-litre ice-cream containers (they were pretty rare then, not many people could 'afford' 4-litres ice-cream)...
I Dream Of Jeannie...
Spotlighting in an old Vanguard...
Collecting milk from the dairy after the cows have just been milked... WITH cream... yummm!...
Creating a game called "Do-Dad" (cross between baseball, cricket and softball, using the inner of a golf-ball)...


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 20, 2010)

I could never catch skinks, but on the odd occasion I did, I got scared of it when it moved in my hands. My collectible were caccoons and watching them hatch out to beautiful butterflies, then letting them go.

I remember seeing a red belly on my Uncle's property and went to run up to it only to be pulled back by my aunt, near choking me. The red belly was reared up, looked beautiful and I cried and kicked my dad for shooting it.


----------



## dreamkiller (Oct 21, 2010)

I remember going to see E.T at the drive in theater when it first came out!!


----------



## hashbean (Oct 21, 2010)

nothing nothing at all.
im that old i dont remember a thing past lunch time
im strugling to remember what im doing sitting here for what 
who are u, what u doing in my space


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 22, 2010)

hashbean said:


> nothing nothing at all.
> im that old i dont remember a thing past lunch time
> im strugling to remember what im doing sitting here for what
> who are u, what u doing in my space


 
So what did you have for lunch?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

those of us that are old ( 34 ) WHY WOULD WE WANT TO REMEMBER anything in the past !

i hated the 80's its wiped from my memories born in the 70's cant remember the 80's lived and got up to heaps of trouble in the 90's and living life the way i want to now ! 

but i can remember mr squiggle and i was on ROMPER ROOM with mrs helena so not all was BAD !


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 24, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> those of us that are old ( 34 ) ......!



Huh! Speak for yourself. I am 36 and am NOT old


----------



## -Peter (Oct 24, 2010)

when you notice this thread for the first time except then you see you have already posted in it already...


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 24, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> those of us that are old ( 34 )


 

AHEM!!! I'm nearly that age and I am certainly NOT old. I will never be a day over 21 (every woman's right) & I continue to behave like a 2 year old. 

Anyhow: Growing old is mandatory - growing up is optional


----------



## bongie555 (Oct 24, 2010)

when you can remember you would get change from $5 after filling up the car at the servo and it wasnt self serve..


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 25, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> AHEM!!! I'm nearly that age and I am certainly NOT old. I will never be a day over 21 (every woman's right) & I continue to behave like a 2 year old.
> 
> Anyhow: Growing old is mandatory - growing up is optional


 
I LIKE UR STYLE SNAKELVR , but i used to think i will never grow up but the more i think about it , its to late 30 's the turning point and i find my self reliving my younger years as i get older , 

ur gunna wake up one take and see an older woman on ya face and say who are you and then relize it is you.

i agree 30 aint old but your on the way and that should scare us both


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Oct 25, 2010)

I can remember going on holidays and we wouldn't lock our house.Only in the country mind you. Now I need 2 pitch black german shepards to stop the bastards stealing the contents of my outdoor beer fridge even when i'm at home!


----------



## Luvbuz (Oct 25, 2010)

Playing in the creek until dark, making cubbies in the back yard from mum's best sheets (and getting whalloped the next morning), no TV cos we were too poor, pineapples 6 for 2 bob, no phone cos we were too poor, big black public phones (5c a call) with "A" button and "B" button, tramlines on Brisbane suburban streets that your push bike wheel would get caught in, collecting soft drink bottles at the local footy match, cashing them in for 5c a bottle and buying a packet of escort or black and white smokes for 15c, a box of matches for 2c and PK chewing gum for 2c (so mum wouldn't smell the smokes) with 1c left over for 10 cobber lollies! Hot wheel racing cars, dragster bikes with T bar gear changer on the cross bar, wow bringing back some memories now - how much more carefree were we back then?


----------



## anntay (Oct 25, 2010)

Morelia666 said:


> When the shops wernt open on sunday


ha when i first moved up to brisbane i had to get used to the NO shopping on sundays annoyed the hell out of me


----------



## babba007 (Oct 25, 2010)

but i can remember mr squiggle and i was on ROMPER ROOM with mrs helena so not all was BAD ![/QUOTE said:


> OMG I loved those shows.


----------



## jahan (Oct 25, 2010)

......when you can remember going to the pub on fri/sat night and watching the Angels or AC DC, Jimmy barnes,Sunbury.... oh the lost years.


----------



## anntay (Oct 25, 2010)

getting up and taking off on your bike not returning home till dinner time, playing the atari space invaders, riding our skateboards on the road, making our own bmx track with help from our dads, playing in the creek, walking the 1/2 hour to and from school while stopping at the corner shop for hot chips, lollies that were a hole big bag for 20 cents (1 cent each), sitting down with the hole family watching hayhay it's saturday on a saturday night, mr squiggle and being on humphy B bear with miss Kim. no parents sitting in the park watching our every move, you had to earn your pocket money ($2) for the week that included cleaning the dishes, picking up after the animals, setting the table cleaning your room.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 26, 2010)

anntay said:


> ha when i first moved up to brisbane i had to get used to the NO shopping on sundays annoyed the hell out of me



Kempsey still has many shops that are only open half a day Saturday and closed Sunday. The only ones that are open on Sundays are the big chain stores that can be found anywhere in Australia.


Miss Kim was on Romper Room. I don't remember her being on Humphrey, but then I didn't like humphrey and didn't watch it anyway. I prefered all the shows about animals - Salty the Seal, Flipper, Lassie, Black Beauty, Flicka, Littlest Hobo. And my favourite cartoons were Thumper the Rabbit, Road Runner and Tom and Jerry.


----------



## kamaia (Oct 26, 2010)

I have to say, im in the teen years now and, even i think it is a shame that kids in the last couple of years have been so into facebook and technology, hardly anyone goes outside unless it is to go to the shopping mall. I mean, not that long ago, all you guys got told to leave the house in the morning and to not come back until dinner time ( i know that what mum did). i wish i personally could go back in time and see how amazing and energetic your generation was. Good on you all for making the most out of your lives in the teen years.


----------

